# Matt's offroad recovery....



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

You guys watch their YouTube videos? Those guys have way to much fun and sometimes you can learn tricks for off road recovery. 
Hate to see what they charge though.. lol 

Sometimes it's free


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Sometimes they drive 2-3 hrs to get to someone. I bet there arent too many others in that area.


----------

